# Discussing content vs writing (READ BEFORE POSTING)



## velo

The non-fiction board is a place to post and discuss pieces of writing.  These may be informative, argumentative, opinion, etc.  In all cases it is important to remember that this site is not a debate forum, nor is it facebook.  Debates and arguing topics other than the writing itself is not allowed.  This is not the place for members to hash out opposing views or commiserate on shared values.  This is for fellow writers to critique and discuss the various literary aspects of the piece and not the content itself.  

Please keep this in mind when responding to any post.


----------



## Bimpoc33

*******************************
This collection of essays on the paranormal events in my life is a form of preventative medicine. In the past, I have obsessed on these memories during bouts with mania, thinking that they proved I was ‘special’. At those times these fixations are both unpleasant and unhealthy. I hope that by sharing and perhaps discussing them while I’m of sound mind, maybe they will not have so much allure during a "spiritual emergency”.
+++++++++++++++++++++++

There were days in my San Francisco tenure that I would walk the streets in the wee hours, lost in thought.

After one long night in my martial arts slippers I developed a painful strain in the arch of my left foot. At that age, I was totally confident it would heal almost instantly, and I could resume my carefree lifestyle.

But it didn’t, and day after day it got no better and I had to consider finding a doctor, which caused some anxiety because I’d never had to do that before.

Somehow I got a hunch, that, if I could sing a “100% engaged” descending blues riff, it would be healed. I did, and it did. There was an unexpected twist, however. While the pain was released in my left foot, it had moved to my right foot, and took several days to heal.


----------



## Bimpoc33

Oops, sorry. Didn't mean to piggy-back on your thread. 
Hmm, how to start a thread....


----------



## Lawless

Bimpoc33 said:


> how to start a thread


Click "Forums" in the upper left corner of this page.
Find a category and click on it.
Click on the green button "Post thread" in the upper right corner.


----------



## Bimpoc33

Thanks


----------



## Bimpoc33

I don't see a "Post Thread" button in the Upper Right. (See attached)


----------



## Lawless

Maybe there's a rule that you may only start a new discussion after you have posted a certain number of comments?

Administrators, are you here somewhere?


----------

